# Keep an eye on Craigslist



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I hate to gloat, but would love to share a story about craigslist that could really be of benefit to others on a tight tool budget.

I've been wanting to upgrade my ambient air cleaner, but didn't want to spend any more than I had too. My old Ridgid shop cleaner couldn't keep up with the new (only been here 4 years....) bigger garage. I built my own using a fan from an industrial air conditioner and some electrostatic filters, but it was too big, too noisy, and I was going to have to add ducting to keep it from making more of a mess than it cleaned up.

I was cruising Craigslist about 2 weeks ago and saw a guy trying to sell a new in the box JET AFS-1000B. He had bought it a year or two ago, brought it down into the shop AND NEVER OPENED THE BOX. He wanted $229, but that was more than I wanted to spend. I emailed him saying if he can't get rid of it, I'd buy it for $125. I didn't hear anything back, thought he must have sold it to someone else. Got a call late last night, and now I've got a pretty decent air cleaner, saving over $175 buying it new.

Remember, all prices are negotiable, and it never hurts to offer a lower price than they ask. A lot of times, people just want to get rid of stuff.

I only deal with people in person, and I always remind them that if the item is less than described I ain't taking it. You can find a lot of gems out there if you take the time to look.

Selling stuff on craigslist can be a pain in the butt, make sure you don't use your primary email account. Fortunately, most people don't want to drive all the way to my house, so I meet them in a K-Mart parking lot to make sales. I personally have never had issues with bad customers, but have heard stories of those who have.

There is a lot of un-loved tools out there in search of good homes, so take a peek every now and then!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Congrats Doug. I need one of those things as well, I am sure it will make a big difference! 

Corey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There is another option to consider as well Doug. I mentioned getting my HF 6" joiner a couple weeks ago. It was listed for sale on Craigslist. I sent the guy an email asking if he was interested in doing a swap for anything. He called me and said he was in the market for a dedicated mortising machine. It so happens I had one I got for from a guy who hated it. The listing for the joiner was for $180, a reasonable saving off the $249 price tag at the store. I was delighted to turn my $110 investment into an even trade. You say there are deals on Craigslist? You mean like the brand new in the box Bosch 1613 plunge router I got today for $50? The new in the box HF laminate trimmer for $10? The Remington powder actuated tool that is trigger operated for $20? Maybe the two Makita chargers and new battery I got for $36? (All these within the last 10 days) You may have a point. (Extreme gloat)
Visit www.craigslist.com and select your closest major city. And yes Harry, they even have a listing for Perth.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, you got some good deals guys. I am going to have to pay attention to Craigs list. Nice pick ups Mike!

Corey


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I recently got a 14" 1 HP bandsaw on craigslist for $100. But my mother in law,put an add in the wanted section for a 3ton floor jack. She got 10 responces the first day including 3 that were free. I have not tried it yet but will not hesitate to try that in the future.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Visit www.craigslist.com and select your closest major city. And yes Harry, they even have a listing for Perth.[/QUOTE]

Mike, I was utterly amazed and excited that there is a Craiglist here in Perth Western Australia, however that turned into disappointment when I couldn't find a single tool.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Harry, Craigslist was not born overnight. As more people become aware of it there will be rapid growth.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike said:


> Harry, Craigslist was not born overnight. As more people become aware of it there will be rapid growth.


Is that a promise Mike?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Well gee whiz, I'm doing my part!


----------



## F3RR3T (Jun 16, 2008)

craigslist is awesome i got a slightly used festool circular saw for 200


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

I picked up a 1985 Shopsmith 510 for $100 last Saturday. I only wanted the motor but it was more than 95% complete. I was able to use several additional items since I have a "Greenie" that I upgraded to a 520. I discarded most of the table. I could have taken the time to list items on eBay but I work the Graveyard shift. 1 Benjamin Franklin for a motor works for me. -Derek


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Picked up my Jet 6" jointer a few weeks ago. Cherry condition, but needed new blades. $300 was a good deal.
I have a desktop icon that I click for Craigslist.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

I just picked up a Delta 12" planner for $200. It was in great condition and came with two new blades.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

> He wanted $229, but that was more than I wanted to spend. I emailed him saying if he can't get rid of it, I'd buy it for $125.


That's cold


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It is not cold, it is business. The man was under no obligation to sell for the price offered. He decided it was the best he could do and accepted it. We all make mistakes in buying tools. With careful consideration we all do well because of the diversity of craigslist.


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Last week, I purchased a Porter Cable 6" circular saw for $20 on Craigslist. Other than some minor rust on the base plate, it's seen very little use. It's very light and handy.

On Ebay they sell for $50 to 80 used.

So, I second the commnts about watching Craigslist


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I took a peep at our West Australian Craigs list today, not a single tool!


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Router is still my name said:


> That's cold


A good friend once gave me a piece of advice that's still with me today:

"In life, you don't get what you deserve, you get what you bargain for"

Cheers.


----------

